# الخطيئة و الصلب  و علاقتهما بمحبة الله للانسان وعدله .............



## انصار المصطفى (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
الخطيئة و علاقتها بمحبة الله للانسان وعدله ............. 

الله كما تقولون عندما اخطئ ابونا ادم و امنا حواء حكم عليهم و على  كل بني ادم  بالموت الابدي ..........

ولان عدل الله ... مطلق فانه لا يمكن ان يعفو عنهما 

ولان الله يحب الانسان و يريد ان يعفو عنهم  فانه لابد  ان يرسل احد يتحمل هذه الخطيئه ........ ولا يمكن ان يكون من بني ادم فأرسل السيد المسيح ليكون هو الذبيحه و يتحمل الخطيئة بدل ابونا ادم و امنا حواء......


فهل اتت محبه الله على عدله ؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الخطيئة و علاقتها بمحبة الله للانسان وعدله .............
> 
> الله كما تقولون عندما اخطئ ابونا ادم و امنا حواء حكم عليهم و على كل بني ادم بالموت الابدي ..........
> ...


*لماذا لاتفهمين *
*لقد ارسالة الله ابنة الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن بية بل تكون لة الحياء الابدية*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (8 يناير 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لماذا لاتفهمين *
> *لقد ارسالة الله ابنة الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن بية بل تكون لة الحياء الابدية*


 
شكراً اخي الكريم
لكن سؤالي هو.............
*فهل اتت محبه الله على عدله ؟؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2011)

*ممكن توضيح للسوال*
*حتى استطيع*
*ان اجيبك*
*ولكى كامل احترامى*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (8 يناير 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ممكن توضيح للسوال*
> *حتى استطيع*
> *ان اجيبك*
> *ولكى كامل احترامى*


 
عدل الله مطلق .............
محبة الله مطلقه ............

فهل عندما الله ارسل السيد المسيح كذبيحه لتحمل خطأ لم يقترفة قدم محبته على عدله المطلق ؟

اي هل من عدل ان يتحمل الخطيئه شخص برئ بدل الشخص المذنب؟؟؟ من اجل لمحبه


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2011)

> عدل الله مطلق .............
> محبة الله مطلقه ............
> 
> فهل عندما الله ارسل السيد المسيح كذبيحه لتحمل خطأ لم يقترفة قدم محبته على عدله المطلق ؟
> ...


*العدل نفذ فى شخص المسيح
والرحمة تمت بقبول الاب ذبيحة المسيح
البرئ مات عن المذنب بدافع الحب
كان يصبح ظلما ان لم يوافق الذبيح على ذلك ويتم رغم ارادته
لكن المسيح سار للذبح بارادته ودى مشيئته ان تتم
 فلا يوجد عنصر اكراه للبرئ ان يتمم ذلك رغما عن ارادته
والذى جعله يقوم بذلك هو حبه لخلاص البشر
بالحب تلاقيا الرحمة والعدل 
نعكس الموضوع لنرى كيف يكون الظلم
المسيح لا يريد ذلك ولكن الاب يريد 
ارغم ابنه ان ياتى فى الجسد وياخذ دينونة البشر فيه وكان مع كل خطوة يخطوها لالام يعلن انا مش عايز كدا ولا عايز اموت لكن ارادة الاب ارغمته ان يفعل ذلك رغم عنه
هنا فى هذة الحالة يقع عنصر الاكراه على برئ لم يقترف ذنبا وارغم على تنفيذ حكم رغما عن ارادته
لكن دا لم يحدث
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2011)

*اولا لقد تحنن الله على البشرية لكى لايهلكو ويدخلون النار*
*ثانيا*
*بنسبة لسوالك*
*انتى فهمتى شى خطاء *
*وهو اساس*
*نحن كامسييحين نؤمن ونعترف ان المسيح هو الله*


----------



## حمورابي (8 يناير 2011)

*تحية
اتمنى ان يكون لكِ وقت لمرجعة هذا البحث لبسيط 
فيوجد فيهِ كل ما تَحتاجين اليهِ تقريباً من ايات وشواهد من الكتاب المقدس بكلا العهدين .
واتمنى ان يكون لكِ بركة وسبب خلاص *


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2011)

*ايوووووووووووو*
*على فكرة*
*ومن خلال الصلب والفداء*
*قام السيد المسيح فى اليوم الثالث*
*ولقد تمت انقاذ البشرية*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *تحية*
> *اتمنى ان يكون لكِ وقت لمرجعة هذا البحث لبسيط *
> *فيوجد فيهِ كل ما تَحتاجين اليهِ تقريباً من ايات وشواهد من الكتاب المقدس بكلا العهدين .*
> *واتمنى ان يكون لكِ بركة وسبب خلاص *


 *اشكر تعب محبتك ويارب اختى انصار تستفاد منة *


----------



## انصار المصطفى (8 يناير 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *كان يصبح ظلما ان لم يوافق الذبيح على ذلك ويتم رغم ارادته*
> *لكن المسيح سار للذبح بارادته ودى مشيئته ان تتم*


الم يكن السيد المسيح يبكي و يقول ...
 *إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟!" (متى46:27*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> الم يكن السيد المسيح يبكي و يقول ...
> *إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟!" (متى46:27*


 *قال ذلك لانة كان متجسد*
*فى جسد انسان*
*فطبيعى اية انسان يتالم ويشعر*
*فا السيد المسيح*
*الة كامل *
*وانسان كامل*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2011)

((فلا تخافوهم ... ولاتخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لايقدرون أن يقتلوها....بل خافوا بالحرى من الذى يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما فى جهنم)) (متى 10 :26 ؛28 )


*هكذا كان يتحمل الالم *
*وكان يوصينا على ذلك*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2011)

> الم يكن السيد المسيح يبكي و يقول ...
> *إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟!" (متى46:27*


*دى صرختنا احنا للاب بفم الابن المتجسد 
وكان لسان حاله يقول لماذا تركتنى اعانى دينونتك العادلة وحدى 
وليس استنكارا فهو يعلم ساعته ويعلم لماذا اتى 
هو اتى للصليب وسار اليه بكامل ارادته
وقد اعلم تلاميذه ذلك ان ابن الانسان سيسلم وسيهزئون بيه ويسلمونه للموت ولكنه فى اليوم الثالث يقوم 
فهذة لم تكن صرخة استنكار لالام الصليب تتدل على عدم موافقته بل صرخة البشرية الساقطة الذى تركها الاب تعنى الام الدينونة فى شخص الابن المتجسد على الصليب
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2011)

*معاك حق اخويا شمس الحق*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (8 يناير 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *قال ذلك لانة كان متجسد*
> *فى جسد انسان*
> *فطبيعى اية انسان يتالم ويشعر*
> *فا السيد المسيح*
> ...


 
اله كامل ................ انسان كامل 

كونه انسان كامل ...... وهو على الصليب و يبكي هل من العدل ان يصلب و اين هذه الاراده التي تكلم عنها الاخ شمس الحق اذا كان بأرادته كان لن يبكي لانه هو الذي اختار ان يصلب وهو لم يعمل اي خطأ


----------



## mystro_888 (8 يناير 2011)

فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ (يوحنا 18: 4)
ذهب للصليب وهو عالم بما سيحدث

وَحِينَ تَمَّتِ الأَيَّامُ لارْتِفَاعِهِ ثَبَّتَ وَجْهَهُ لِيَنْطَلِقَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ (لوقا 9 :51)
عندما جاء وقت الصلب انطلق الي اورشليم


كَمَا أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ، وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ» (متي 20: 28)
هو الذي بذل نفسة

الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا، لِيُنْقِذَنَا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ الْحَاضِرِ الشِّرِّيرِ حَسَبَ إِرَادَةِ اللهِ وَأَبِينَا (غلاطية 1: 4) 
ايضا هنا يقول ان المسيح هو الذي بذل نفسه


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2011)

> اله كامل ................ انسان كامل
> 
> كونه انسان كامل ...... وهو على الصليب و يبكي هل من العدل ان يصلب و اين هذه الاراده التي تكلم عنها الاخ شمس الحق اذا كان بأرادته كان لن يبكي لانه هو الذي اختار ان يصلب وهو لم يعمل اي خطأ


*الارادة انه كان يعرف لماذا اتى
الارادة انه قال لى سلطان ان اضعها ولى سلطان ان اخذها ايضا
الارداة تقول بانه كان يعرف ذلك وسبق اخبر به تلاميذه بل واخبر بيه انبياؤه ورسله القديسين فى العهد القديم
فهل المطلوب ان انسان قد ذاق ابشع انواع الميتات وتلطخ بارهب انواع العذاب ان يرفع عينيه للسماء ويقول ولا حاسس باى حاجة
دا انسان بيحس وبيشعر بنفس اللى بنحس بيه
وفى وسط الامه قال لقد اكمل يعنى حتى وسط صرخاته اعلن انه قد اكمل كل شئ 

*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (8 يناير 2011)

> فهل اتت محبه الله على عدله ؟؟؟



لا



> اي هل من عدل ان يتحمل الخطيئه شخص برئ بدل الشخص المذنب؟؟؟



طبعًا من العدل اذا اختار الشخص البرئ هذا الكلام ..
اذا اختار الله لنا أن يفدينا .. فهذا عدل لأنه ليس مُجبَر على ذلك
الظلم يكون في حالة الاجبار ..
أما العدل في حالة الاختيار



> انتم قلتم انه اذا غفر الله لأبونا ادم و امنا حوا فانه ينقص من عدل الله ...... صح



صح



> فهل عندما يصلب شخص برئ بدل الشخص المذنب وحتى اذا كان بأرادته .... عدل ؟؟؟



اذا اختار الشخص البرئ هذا .. و بملء ارادته
فهذا عدل



> الم يكن السيد المسيح يبكي و يقول ...
> إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟!" (متى46:27



لو كنتي متخيلة ان المسيح لم يقدم نفسه بارادته .. و بتعتبري ان هذه الآية توضح ما تعتقدين  .. 
فياريت تقري الموضوع دا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162742

أما عن ارادة المسيح و انا اعتقد اني قلتلك الكلام دا قبل كدة
بس هو الشيطان لما يعند
يوحنا 10
17 لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. 
18* لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً.* هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».​
فاذا كان هو اختار ان يضع نفسه .. فأين الظلم هنا؟



> هل من العدل ان يصلب



من العدل ان يختار لنفسه الصلب



> ب و اين هذه الاراده التي تكلم عنها الاخ شمس الحق



في يوحنا 10



> اذا كان بأرادته كان لن يبكي



و لماذا لا يبكي؟
و أين بكى اصلا؟ ههههههههههههههه
يسوع صرخ ولم يبكي



> لانه هو الذي اختار ان يصلب وهو لم يعمل اي خطأ



مظبوط هو اختار ان يصلب بدون ان يفعل أي خطأ


----------



## mystro_888 (8 يناير 2011)

بالاضافه الي كلام الاخ شمس الحق وjesus son المقنعين جدا

وللمساعدة علي فهم هذه الاية (الهي الهي لماذا تركتني)
تخيلي رد الأب على الابن، تخيليه يقول: 
ابني الحبيب، لقد تركتك هذه الثلاث ساعات لاني اقتص منك وانفذ فيك دينونة وعقاب المؤمنين، وقد تركتك لانك قبلت هذه الارساليه، ولقد اتيت انت الي العالم لهذا الغرض وهذا الهدف..
لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ (متي 18: 11)
وقد قلت انت : أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا إِلهِي سُرِرْتُ (مزمور 40: 8) فأنت قبلت ان تفعل مشيئتي.
وانا اعلم انك انسان كامل وبار وبدون خطية، ولكنك حملت في جسدك خطايا المؤمنين بك 
الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ (رسالة بطرس الاولي 2: 24)
فلانك بذلت نفسك نيابة عنهم
الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا 
يجب ان اقتص منك
وبعد اتمام الدينونة لانك قبلتها لك اقول
اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ


----------



## Critic (8 يناير 2011)

> فهل عندما يصلب شخص برئ بدل الشخص المذنب وحتى اذا كان بأرادته .... عدل ؟؟؟


*اجل عدل*
*العدل يتحقق بتنفيذ الحكم على البشرية*
*و هذا الشخص اتى كبشرى و اخذ الحكم كنائب عن البشر *
*اليس والدك يدفع عنكى كفالة اذا دخلتى السجن و هو لم يرتكب اى جرم*

*فهل تعتقدى ان محبته تلك هى ظلم يلام عليه ؟*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 يناير 2011)

> السلام عليكم
> الخطيئة و علاقتها بمحبة الله للانسان وعدله .............
> 
> الله كما تقولون عندما اخطئ ابونا ادم و امنا حواء حكم عليهم و على كل بني ادم بالموت الابدي ..........
> ...



الصليب هو الشئ الوحيد الذى التقى فيه عدل الله مع محبته .

لو كان الله غفر بكلمة .. يبقى محب ولكنه يبقى غير عادل . لان الله حذر ادم من الخطية قبل ان يخطأ ووضح له العقاب
ولو لم يغفر .. يبقى عادل ولكنه غير محب . لانه ترك الانسان للفناء الابدى .

بالصليب رأينا 
اولا : عدل الله ( تقديم ذبيحة حية مقبولة للموت فداءا عن الانسان الخاطئ المستحق للموت ) 

الحكاية مجتش كده ببساطة .
ده ربنا مهد من اول ادم بانه سيجئ من سيموت عنه .
قال للحية امام تدم وحوا بعد الخطية ( وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ». )

يسحق رأسك .. اى ان هناك من سيجئ من نسل المرأة فقط دون الرجل ( المسيح وحده بمعجزة ) وسيهزم الشيطان ويزيل سلطانه من نفوس اولاد الله ​ 
تسحقين عقبه .. اى انه سيموت المسيح جسديا . ولكنه بالطيع حى الى الابد وهو شايفنا وسامعنا دلوقتى .​

ابراهيم نفسه .
فى حادثة الذبح . استغرب اسحق لانه لم يرى ذبيحة .. فقال لابوه فين الذبيحة اللى هتدبحها . قال ابراهيم لابنه ( فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: «اللهُ يَرَى لَهُ الْخَرُوفَ لِلْمُحْرَقَةِ يَا ابْنِي». فَذَهَبَا كِلاَهُمَا مَعًا. ) ولما هم ليذبحح ابنه اوقفه الملاك . واحضر له كبشا . لان اسحق لم يكن هو المسيح القادم ليموت عنا .​ 
الخروف الذبيح اللى قال عليه ابراهيم ( اللهُ يَرَى لَهُ الْخَرُوفَ لِلْمُحْرَقَةِ يَا ابْنِي ) هو نفس الخروف الذبيح اللى قال عنه اشعياء النبى من حوالى 2700 سنة حيث قال 
6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. 
7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 
10 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. 
12 لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ. ​ 
وهو نفس الخروف الذبيح اللى قال عنه يوحنا المعمدان ( هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ )​ 
والغريب والعجيب هو ان الله استخدم قيافا رئيس كهنة اليهود الذى كان له دور اساسى فى صلب المسيح ليقول نبوة ادركنا نحن المسيحيين معناها جيدا .​ 
يوحنا 11
47 فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعاً وَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً. 
48 إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هَكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ الْجَمِيعُ بِهِ فَيَأْتِي الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا وَأُمَّتَنَا». 
49 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُوَ قَيَافَا كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ: «أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئاً 
50 ولاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا». 
51 وَلَمْ يَقُلْ هَذَا مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ إِذْ كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ تَنَبَّأَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ 
وعندما مات المسيح ، تكلم رسل المسيح عن ذلك​ 
وكمان وضح رسا المسيح الحكاية ديه .​
حيث قال بولس الرسول ( لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضًا الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبحَ لأَجْلِنَا.)​ 
ثانيا : حب الله ( قال المسيح : لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا، أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ. ، وقال بولس الرسول : وَلكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا، لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا. )


تعرفى المسيح قال ايه لليهود فى مرة .
متى 22 : 29 
​​​​فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«تَضِلُّونَ إِذْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْكُتُبَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ اللهِ. 

*بما انك لا تعرفى الكتب المقدسة .. فايضا لاتعرفين قوة الله ولاتعرفين ان قوة الله هى فى الصليب .*

اليهود كان عندهم النبوات الكتيرة جدا اللى انا قلت عدد قليل جدا منها .
ومع ذلك لم يفهم الصورة الكلية .. فضلوا ولكن هناك امل فهم يحتاجون فقط لتوضيح ما جاء فى كتبهم وربط الاحداث ببعضها.

لكن البعض الاخر ولا اهتم بكلام ربنا وداس على كلمته وحط كلام ربنا تحت رجليه .. فالضلال هى شئ طبيعى جدا نتيجة لفعلته ,​


 ارحمنا يارب وارحم عبيدك اللى هم جاديين فى الحوارات ويُعملون ويبحثون بضمير حىّ وصاحى . يا فاتح اعين العمى : افتح عيون المحتاج واللى بيؤمن بقدرتك على فتح العيون .


----------



## أَمَة (9 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> الم يكن السيد المسيح يبكي و يقول ...
> *إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟!" (متى46:27*


 
*انصار!!!!!!!!!*

*مطلوب منك تفسيرا لكلامك في مشاركتك هذه *
*هل كتبتيها هزأً بالمسيح *
*أم جهلا مدقعا منك بالمسيحية.*

*ليس عندك خيار ثالث للرد.*

*بقاؤك في المنتدى متوقف على ردك.*


----------



## أَمَة (9 يناير 2011)

طلب إشرافي موجه الى جميع الإخوة المباركين
(بإستثناء المشرفين والإدارة)​

الإمساك عن الردود في الموضوع حتى أسمع رد
المدعوة انصار المصطفى عل سؤالي 
في المشاركة السابقة.

كل مشاركة ستعتبر مخالفة وستحذف​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (9 يناير 2011)

أمة قال:


> *انصار!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *مطلوب منك تفسيرا لكلامك في مشاركتك هذه *
> *هل كتبتيها هزأً بالمسيح *
> ...


 
اختي امه نحن المسلمين بشكل عام نحب السيد المسيح و نحترمه ولا يمكن ان نكون مسلمين اذا لم نحترم السيد المسيح لان من اركان الاسلام ان نؤمن بالسيد المسيح و نحترمة 

اي انا لا يمكن ان اتكلم عن السيد المسيح بقصد الاستهزاء ليس فقط احترام لكم و انما امتثالاً لاوامر و تعاليم ديني 

اما عن ماذا قصدت بمشاركتي السابقه 

*



الم يكن السيد المسيح يبكي و يقول ...
إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟!" (متى46:27

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*فهي كانت  تعقيب على مشاركة الاخ شمس الحق حين قال ..........ان السيد المسيح سار للذبح بأرادتة و مشيئتة *



*



كان يصبح ظلما ان لم يوافق الذبيح على ذلك ويتم رغم ارادته
لكن المسيح سار للذبح بارادته ودى مشيئته ان تتم

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*في الاخير انا كمسلمة  لا يمكن ان استهزء بالسيد المسيح بل انا احبة و احترمه و اذا وجدتي اني في مشاركتي هذه استهزء او سخريه منه علية السلام امسحي مشاركتي *


----------



## أَمَة (9 يناير 2011)

حتى نسمع رد المدعوة انصار المصطفى في تجديفها على رب المجد يسوع المسيح مدعية أنه بكى عندما صلب ...........

أرى من واجبي أن اوجه *كلمة حق* *فيها خلاص وحياة ابدية* الى البشر الذين يعيشون في ضلال كتابهم *الذي يدعوهم الى الإيمان* ب*المسيح* *ويسميه روح الله وكلمته (**وهذه هي الالوهية بعينها)* ثم يعارض نفسه ويتراجع ويقول كلاما مناقضا لأن مؤلفه أراد أتباعا لنفسه لقضاء شهواته ولم يهمه خلاصهم. 

++++++++++++

لم يرد في الإنجيل أن المسيح بكى سوى مرتين. 

ولنرى أين ومتى ولماذا بكى المسيح

** بكى على المدينة المقدسة* اروشليم (القدس) بالرغم من جمالها وما فيها من معاني روحية، لأن القائمين عليها ضلوا عن رسالة المسيح بسبب كبريائهم، إذ بسبب هذا الكبرياء رفضوا أن يكون المسيح الذي انتظروه الاف السنين أقل من ملك أرضي، فهم كانوا أرضيون وينظرون الى الأرضيات، ويريدون ملكا يخلصهم من الرومان:

[Q-BIBLE] 
41 وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَقْتَرِبُ *نَظَرَ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ* *وَبَكَى عَلَيْهَا *
42 قَائِلاً: «إِنَّكِ لَوْ عَلِمْتِ أَنْتِ أَيْضاً حَتَّى فِي يَوْمِكِ هَذَا مَا هُوَ لِسَلاَمِكِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ قَدْ أُخْفِيَ عَنْ عَيْنَيْكِ. 
43 فَإِنَّهُ سَتَأْتِي أَيَّامٌ وَيُحِيطُ بِكِ أَعْدَاؤُكِ بِمِتْرَسَةٍ وَيُحْدِقُونَ بِكِ وَيُحَاصِرُونَكِ مِنْ كُلِّ جِهَةٍ 
44 *وَيَهْدِمُونَكِ وَبَنِيكِ فِيكِ وَلاَ يَتْرُكُونَ فِيكِ حَجَراً عَلَى حَجَرٍ لأَنَّكِ لَمْ تَعْرِفِي زَمَانَ افْتِقَادِكِ».*
[/Q-BIBLE]
تحقق كلام المسيح في الأية 44 في عام 70 ميلادية على يد الرومان الذين احرقوها ببنيها وهدموها حجر حجرا.


** بكى على موت الإنسان *يوم بكى على موت لعازر شقيق مريم ومرثا:

[Q-BIBLE] 
21 فَقَالَتْ مَرْثَا لِيَسُوعَ: «*يَا سَيِّدُ لَوْ كُنْتَ هَهُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي*. 
22 لَكِنِّي الآنَ أَيْضاً أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنَ اللَّهِ يُعْطِيكَ اللَّهُ إِيَّاهُ». 
23 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «*سَيَقُومُ أَخُوكِ*». 
24 قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا: «*أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ*». 
25* قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ*: «*أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا *
26 *وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيّاً وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. أَتُؤْمِنِينَ بِهَذَا؟*» 
27 قَالَتْ لَهُ: «*نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ». *
28 وَلَمَّا قَالَتْ هَذَا مَضَتْ وَدَعَتْ مَرْيَمَ أُخْتَهَا سِرّاً قَائِلَةً: «الْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ حَضَرَ وَهُوَ يَدْعُوكِ». 
29 أَمَّا تِلْكَ فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ قَامَتْ سَرِيعاً وَجَاءَتْ إِلَيْهِ. 
30 وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَسُوعُ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ بَلْ كَانَ فِي الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي لاَقَتْهُ فِيهِ مَرْثَا. 
31 ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْيَهُودَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهَا فِي الْبَيْتِ يُعَزُّونَهَا لَمَّا رَأَوْا مَرْيَمَ قَامَتْ عَاجِلاً وَخَرَجَتْ تَبِعُوهَا قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهَا تَذْهَبُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ لِتَبْكِيَ هُنَاكَ». 
32 فَمَرْيَمُ لَمَّا أَتَتْ إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ يَسُوعُ وَرَأَتْهُ خَرَّتْ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ قَائِلَةً لَهُ: «*يَا سَيِّدُ لَوْ كُنْتَ هَهُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي». *
33 فَلَمَّا رَآهَا يَسُوعُ تَبْكِي وَالْيَهُودُ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مَعَهَا يَبْكُونَ* انْزَعَجَ بِالرُّوحِ وَاضْطَرَبَ *
34 وَقَالَ: «أَيْنَ وَضَعْتُمُوهُ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ تَعَالَ وَانْظُرْ». 
35 *بَكَى يَسُوعُ.* 
36 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «انْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ». 
37 وَقَالَ بَعْضٌ مِنْهُمْ: «أَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ هَذَا الَّذِي فَتَحَ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى أَنْ يَجْعَلَ هَذَا أَيْضاً لاَ يَمُوتُ؟». 
38 فَانْزَعَجَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً فِي نَفْسِهِ وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ وَكَانَ مَغَارَةً وَقَدْ وُضِعَ عَلَيْهِ حَجَرٌ. 
39 قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «ارْفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ». قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا أُخْتُ الْمَيْتِ: «*يَا سَيِّدُ قَدْ أَنْتَنَ لأَنَّ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَيَّامٍ». *
40 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «*أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكِ: إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللَّهِ؟». *
41 فَرَفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ الْمَيْتُ مَوْضُوعاً وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي 
42 وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي. *وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ قُلْتُ لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي». *
43 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا *صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «لِعَازَرُ هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً*» 
*44 فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيلٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ». *
45 *فَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَنَظَرُوا مَا فَعَلَ يَسُوعُ آمَنُوا بِهِ.* 
[/Q-BIBLE]
هذا هو مسيحنا = هو الإله الحقيقي = هو القيامة والحياة.
تجسد بملء إرادته لكي يغلب الموت الذي لم يقوى الإنسان على غلبته لأنه محكوم عليه به بالخطية.

فمات المسيح طوعا على الصليب، وغلب الموت بموته لأنه قام من الموت بقوته الذاتية في اليوم الثالث ... فالموت ليس له سلطان عليه لأنه *بدون* *خطية ... *هو *الإنسان الكامل ...* *الإله المتجسد* الذي تكون في إحشاء البتول العذراء مريم بقوة الروح القدس وبكلمة الآب وليس بمشيئة بشر. 

وكما استرد المسيح حياته بسلطانه كذلك بَذَلَها بسلطانه، ولم ياخذها أحد منه بالعنوة:

[Q-BIBLE] 
17 *لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي* *أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً*. 
18 *لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي* *بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي*. لِ*ي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً*. *هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي*». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
*فهل يعقل أن يبكي من مات بملئ إرادته ليخلصنا من الموت؟*

*+++++++++++++*

*نأتي الآن الى إظهار التلفيق والدجل والتضليل الذي تقوم به المواقع العدوة للبشر عندما تغير كلام الإنجيل ... ونرى كلام الصحيح الذي قاله المسيح على الصليب، ولنرى الإفتراء على بكائه الذي ادعته المدعوة أنصار.*

[Q-BIBLE] 

45 *وَمِنَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ كَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ*. 
46 وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ *صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ* قَائِلاً: «إِيلِي إِيلِي لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِي» (أَيْ: *إِلَهِي إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟*) 
47 *فَقَوْمٌ مِنَ الْوَاقِفِينَ هُنَاكَ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا قَالُوا*: «*إِنَّهُ يُنَادِي إِيلِيَّا*». 
48 وَلِلْوَقْتِ رَكَضَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ وَأَخَذَ إِسْفِنْجَةً وَمَلَأَهَا خَلاًّ وَجَعَلَهَا عَلَى قَصَبَةٍ وَسَقَاهُ. 
49 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ فَقَالُوا: «اتْرُكْ. لِنَرَى هَلْ يَأْتِي إِيلِيَّا يُخَلِّصُهُ». 
50 *فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ*. 
51* وَإِذَا حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ قَدِ انْشَقَّ إِلَى اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ فَوْقُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ. وَالأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلَتْ وَالصُّخُورُ تَشَقَّقَتْ *
52 وَالْقُبُورُ تَفَتَّحَتْ وَقَامَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَجْسَادِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الرَّاقِدِينَ 
53 وَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْقُبُورِ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ وَدَخَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ وَظَهَرُوا لِكَثِيرِينَ. 
54 *وَأَمَّا قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ يَحْرُسُونَ يَسُوعَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوُا الزَّلْزَلَةَ وَمَا كَانَ خَافُوا جِدّاً وَقَالُوا*: «*حَقّاً كَانَ هَذَا ابْنَ اللَّهِ». *
[/Q-BIBLE] 
هل وردت كلمة بكى في النص الإنحيلي يا أنصار ؟

أما كلمة الهي الهي لماذا تركتني التي قالها باللغة الأصلية لأن اليهود يعرفوا معناها فهي بداية مزمور يتنبأ عن ألام المسيح. والدليل ان اليهود غير المثقفين وغيرهم من الموجودين لم يفهموا ماذا قال المسيح وظنوا أنه ينادي ايليا (الأية 47)

هذه فرصتكم للتوبة يا من تصرون على رفض النور، وترفصون الخلاص بجهلكم، غير عالمين أن رفضكم تجسد الرب ليس إجلالا له بل تحقيرا لقدرته لأنكم تظنون به من الضعف ما تظنوه بالبشر، وذلك واضح من أسئلتكم الكثيرة التي تنم عن جهلكم بالإله الحقيقي، مثل: "_من_ _كان يدير الكون يوم مات_" و "_كيف لإله أن يأكل ويشرب و.. و... و..._" وغيرها من الأسئلة التي تحقرون فيها الرب الأله وانتم لا تدرون.

*الموتُ، يا أحبة، اقرب الينا من الجفن الي العين. وكما قال المسيح "يأتيكم كاللص في ساعة لا تتوقعونها" *
*كيف ستدافعون عن انفسكم يوم تقفون أمام المسيح الديان؟ *
*كيف سبتررون رفضكم لكل ما بشرتم به في خلال هذا المنتدى المبارك؟*

*فكروا ...  نعمة الرب المخلصة تنور قلوبكم وبصائركم.*


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

*معلش مش ده هو السؤال الأساسي ....*


انصار المصطفى قال:


> فهل اتت محبه الله على عدله ؟؟؟



*محبة الله لا تاتي علي عدله ,,,, فالله كونه كامل فينبغي أن يكون كامل في كل الصفات والأتجاهات*
*فعدل الله لن يطغي علي رحمته ولا من أجل حبه سيتنازل عن عدله *
*لأن أنتقاص أي صفة من صفات الله سيبدد كمال الله وبالتالي سيكون غير كامل ومتغير ولا يصلح لأن يكون الله*​ 
*وهذا ما تثبته المسيحية في فكرة الذبيح الأعظم .... الذي قدم نفسه فدائاً وخلاصاً لمن يحبهم*
*قدم نفسه ليفي بذلك عدله في جسده وينقذ من أحبهم -صنعة يداه- بحب ورحمة *​ 
*وهذا ما نؤمن به ونشهد له .....*​ 
*ولنري هنا .... هذا الشاهد العظيم علي كل هذا ... وهو الكتاب المقدس وقبل الصلب بألاف السنين ... يصرح المرنم بنبوه عظيمة*​[q-bible]
*الرَّحْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ الْتَقَيَا. الْبِرُّ وَالسَّلاَمُ تَلاَثَمَا.*​
[/q-bible]
*وهنا كل شئ واضح ... فالحق والرحمة العدل والحب التقيا ليحققا الفداء *​​​


----------



## أَمَة (9 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اختي امه نحن المسلمين بشكل عام نحب السيد المسيح و نحترمه ولا يمكن ان نكون مسلمين اذا لم نحترم السيد المسيح لان من اركان الاسلام ان نؤمن بالسيد المسيح و نحترمة
> 
> اي انا لا يمكن ان اتكلم عن السيد المسيح بقصد الاستهزاء ليس فقط احترام لكم و انما امتثالاً لاوامر و تعاليم ديني
> 
> ...





انصار المصطفى قال:


> * اذا وجدتي اني في مشاركتي هذه استهزء او سخريه منه علية السلام امسحي مشاركتي*


 
طلبي كان محددا وهو تفسير كلامك هل كان هزأ بالمسيح أم* جهلا* مدقعا منك بالمسيحية، وقلتُ لك أن ليس عندك خيار ثالث للرد وأن بقاءك في المنتدى متوقف على ردك. 

وقد أخترتُ كلمة *جهلا *بدلا من *تدليسا *أو *تضليلا *حتى لا اقسوا عليك.

إذا كان من الصعب جدا عليك الإعتراف بجهلك، كان بالأحرى أن تلفي وتدوري حول الإعتراف بالجهل وتقولي شيئا مثل: "*آسفة أنا لم أقرأ الإنجيل." *وعذرك سيكون موضع تقدير واحترام.

ولكنك اخترتي اللف والدوران حول حقيقة قصدك وتصميمك على الإساءة ووضعت اللوم على مشاركة الأخ المبارك شمس الحق، وقلتي أن كلامك كان تعقيبا على رده بأن " *المسيح سار للذبح بارادته ودى مشيئته ان تتم*" وبهذا أسأتي الى مصداقيتك، فكون " _المسيح سار للذبح بإراته ودي مشيئته أن تتم"_ يوضح أن من سار للذبج بإرادته لا يبكي عند ذبحه. 

*أنتِ تصرين على نكران إساءتك *للكتاب المقدس ولإيماننا في صلب المسيح بدليل انك بدلا من قول كلمة إعتذار، حتى ولو أنك جدلا لم تقصدي الإساءة، طلبتي مني أن امسح مشاركتك إذا انا وجدت فيها إستهزاء أو سخرية. بمعنى آخر انتِ لا تجدين في كلامك إستهزاء ولا سخرية. وهذا طبيعي لأنك تتصرفين بموجب كتابك الذي تحاولين تجميله، بالرغم من تنبيه الإدارة المتكرر لك، في كل مناسبة وفي كل مشاركة، وحتى في هذا القسم الذي يمنع التطرق الى الإسلاميات، وهذا بحد ذاته مخالفة لقوانين القسم.

وجهت لك مخالفة بسبب الإساءة الى الكتاب المقدس.

ويغلق الموضوع لتمام الرد عليه.


----------



## أَمَة (10 يناير 2011)

توضيح لكل من تابع هذا الموضوع.

قمت اليوم بتحرير  مشاركتي   #*28*    لاوضح السبب الذي عرض العضوة المدعوة أنصار المصطفى للمخالفة. لأن الرد المقتضب السابق سبب التباسا لبعض الأعضاء.


----------

